# Latvian Open 2012



## NaeosPsy (Sep 11, 2012)

Latvian Open 2012, which is the first latvian competition, will be held in 22-23th September at Riga Technical University

Events:

3x3(1st Round & Final)
3x3OH(1st Round & Final)
3x3 Feet
3x3FM
3x3BLD
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
Square-1
Magic(1st Round & Final)
Master Magic(1st Round & Final)
Pyraminx(1st Round & Final)
Megaminx
Rubik's Clock

Unnoficial Events:
2x2, 3x3 TeamBLD
2x2 FM
2x2 BLD
Snake

Registration price is 3-10 LVL, it includes lunch and maybe a small present for everyone. Prizes will be pretty big, boardgames and stuff like that.
Registration @ http://www.speedcubing.lv/


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 11, 2012)

As Latvians, Felks and I would love to be there...maybe next time...


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 12, 2012)

We will inform you when the next big one will come. ^^


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2012)

fazdad said:


> As Latvians, Felks and I would love to be there...maybe next time...



His WCA profile needs to be corrected.


----------

